# MacBook pro 2010_Intall WIN10 de A-Z



## DavidProfess (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonjours à tous,
Aujourd’hui à l’ère de obsolescence programmée, sachez que j’ai ressuscité mon vieux macbookpro. 
Je tiens à faire part, de tous le travail de recherche effectué pour mené a bien l’installation de win10, afin de palier aux problèmes d’extinction dù a l’OSX (merci apple).
Passons-nous des détails et allons à l’essentiel contre les croyances populaires.

Tout d’abord il est tout à fait possible d’installer avec bootcamp Windows 10.

Ce que vous avez besoin:

-Installer Mountain Lion sur votre mac sans le mettre a jour (10.8) sur un disque entier ( pas de partition)

-Le bootcamp (vers 5.0.0) ou plus ancien car il prend en charge les iso et pas besoin de CD par rapport aux versions récentes qui vendent des macbookpros sans lecteur CD avec un bootcamp qui veux que des CD (quel genie cet apple)

-une clé USB (16GB minimum) vierge (parce que Bootcamp NE veux pas de sd/card qui est plus rapide)

-l’ISO win10 (qui se fiche de savoir si t’as racheté un mac dernièrement)

-Paragon (pour la prise en charge de NTFS) en dernier (version compatible lion biensur)

Démarche:
Branchez votre usb 16 GB au format MS-DOS.
Ouvrez bootcamp sélectionnez votre USB et l’image ISO. Désélectionnez télécharger le plus récent log...... etc... pour gagné du temps. Appuyez sur continuer et laissez bootcamp faire le Boot usb. (Après 20min)
Ensuite il demandera la taille de la partition du bootcamp (j’ai sélectionné part égale)

Une fois redémarré vous coincez sur la partition MS-DOS du disque interne, j’ai eu la larme a l’oeil quand j’ai vus mes années windowsnien revenir de si loin.
Ne vous inquiétez pas c’est très bon signe osx a crée un nouveau jardin à cultiver sur la partition 

Éteignez votre mac et redémarrez en appuyant longuement sur « alt » après l’allumage de l'écran.
Tous vos disques bootables apparaissent, repérer votre EFI USB, et démarrer le « loool » c’est le CD d’intallation de win 10 qui est reconnus par votre OS X en mode usb. 
Ceci est juste une vérification pour savoir si votre clé usb est fonctionnel. 
Car en effet, à ce stade, il n’est pas possible d’installer Windows sur le mac. 
Le problème de win10 c’est qu’il fonctionne uniquement sur l'environnement NTFS EFI et non en MBR MS-DOS. (Bref pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas ce n’est pas grave).
Ensuite demarrez votre mac normalement.
Sur votre USB vous avez les fichiers les plus importants et les plus précieux. 
En effet, grâce à ces fichiers contenant toute l’installation bootable Win10, vous pouvez les copier (env.5GB) sur n’importe quel périphérique de stockage format ms-dos, suffise pour être reconnu au démarrage.
C’est maintenant qu’il faut installer le programme paragon. 
Nous allons formater la partition « BOOTCAMP» en NTFS allez dans utilitaires de disque grace a paragon vous avez de nouveau format de disque.
Sélectionnez Windows NT et formatez BOOTCAMP .
Ensuite il vous reste à copier correctement les fichiers de l’usb boot dans la partition fraîchement formatée. 
Techniquement sur ce disque vous n’étes plus bloqué par les autorisations de l’osx.
Scène finale:
Enlevez votre clé USB puis redémarrez votre mac sur la partition Windows (appuis alt) vous pouvez installer Windows 10 en selectionnant le bon disque!!!! 
Cerise sur le gâteau: vous pouvez enlever lion et mettre l’osx High Sierra faire comme bon vous semble. Allez télécharger la prise en charge des matériels win dans bootcamp et installer sur Windows!
Redites moi des nouvels


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2019)

DavidProfess a dit:


> Redites moi des nouvels


Eh bé, moi j'attends avec grande impatience des retours de ceux qui auront réussi à faire quoi que ce soit.


----------



## DavidProfess (26 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bé, moi j'attends avec grande impatience des retours de ceux qui auront réussi à faire quoi que ce soit.
> [/QUO


Bonjours M. locke,
Quelque chose ne vas pas? Avez-vous essayé ?


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2019)

DavidProfess a dit:


> Bonjours M. locke,
> Quelque chose ne vas pas? Avez-vous essayé ?


Disons que je vais t'inviter dans cette même section... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/ ...à lire quelques messages qui sont épinglés.


----------

